# Injectable Iron



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

A friend has the most animic goat I have ever seen, Ive drenched her with red cell and started doing what I know to do. 
We sell injectable Iron at TSC for swine, is this ok for goats and do you know the dose?
I swear theres a book that should be called goat meds improvised.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Im researching things now and think i should give you more details. This goat is pitfully wormy from my best guess, theres really not any good muscle mass left on her, i had to give injection in her neck shes so amaciated and weak. Shes about 10 years old and been fading all summer. Shes showing signs of scours though i Have not witnessed bowl movement and shes been laying in dirt, so poop or mud Im not sure. 
The owner is tending to her brothers funneral so I did bring the goat home if to nothing else shoot her and burry her. I dewormed her with Ivomect last night and she was still standing when we left, I also gave her red cell and b12 hoping to make her feel better. She was down this mid morning we thought she was dead at first but she started thrashing about. We loaded her on a tarp in the back of my truck which still had alfalfa hay in it and she went crazy to get to it and isnt acting as half dead as she was so Id like to give her a chance, I dont feel that shes suffering right at this moment.
And yes, Im taking extream bio hazard precautions, shes in a kiddy pool with an x pen around it, last thing I need is something else going wrong so everything shes touched is going to be burned or bleached.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

I have read of people giving pig iron to goats - maybe on one of the Yahoo groups? I don't know what the dosage would be, though. Another possibility is blackstrap molasses - that's supposed to be very rich in iron.

What I have picked up at my feedmill is a vitamin/mineral/amino acid injectable supplement called Vitamaster NF. Pat Coleby mentions something similar in Australia that she calls VAM. I'm sure there would be something similar in the US. I use one gram SQ.

Good luck with the poor old girl!


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I found a site that said 5ml per 100lbs. In my research though, if not for that Im pretty certain this goat has a major worm issue its not a treatment that is good as theres many underlying issues that can cause the anemia.
Shes had some banamine, iron, b12, sub q fluids and is eating on alfalfa pellets and hay and drinking a pretty good bit so just mabey..... 
Any further advice welcome.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

for injectable Ferrodex 100, 4 cc per 100 pounds body weight

That is from this article which also recommends B12 shots to go with the iron shots 
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/anemiaingoats.html
I try to take what I read from this site with a grain of salt. I don't agree with everything she believes, but she does post some interesting articles.


----------

